

Show HN: Achieve Greatness with the Power of Obsession - INDOCTRINATOR  - contextual
https://leanpub.com/indoctrinator

======
xux
Ok, so I just bought and finished reading this book... in 20 minutes. Yes it's
that short. The whole thing is only about 20 pages.

Some honest opinions about the book:

\- This isn't a book. It's a long blog post. The 20 pages didn't add any
insight whatsoever. Instead, it has 5 chapters each filled with a generic
advice, followed by some random example of it being applied.

\- There doesn't seem to be a coherent "flow" at all. Each chapter seems
isolated from the rest. None of them feels relevant to the "INDOCTRINATOR"
philosophy you marketed.

\- After reading, I don't feel motivated to do anything. The book didn't
"drive" me; it didn't create any obsession. The tone of the book is more "here
are some advice" rather than "do this and this to achieve your goal" as
advertised.

Overall I feel betrayed. I won't request a refund, because you probably worked
hard on this and it's only a few bucks. But I really do feel like I got
scammed. Hopefully you can improve with the suggestions.

~~~
contextual
Thanks for your comments and I'm sorry you feel that way. It’s important to
keep in mind this book is published on Leanpub.com, a platform where authors
publish unfinished books to get early feedback from readers. This book (like
you'd expect of all Leanpub books), isn't finished yet.

I should also add this was tested as a free email program before it was
published as an e-book, and subscribers complimented me on its revelations.
But all feedback is good, and more improvements are on the way. Purchasers
will receive any and all updates, and at no extra cost.

------
babuskov
Free sample is not really a sample at all. It's just a hook, an introduction.
I would be willing to buy this if there was a real sample, even one page.

~~~
contextual
My motto for writing is: _words count, not word counts_. What I mean by that
is my books are informationally dense. Giving away a chapter is giving away a
lot of information.

I priced the book so it would be affordable to everyone, and you're also
covered with a 45 day money back guarantee. If you're not _100% satisfied with
the results_ , get an instant refund and keep the book. I only want happy
customers.

~~~
pawn
While one chapter might be too much to give away, the original poster had a
point that one or two pages would be the least one should expect from a free
sample download.

Just providing a download of the cover and dedication page is worse than not
having a 'sample' link at all, because anyone who clicks it thinks they're
going to get to read a page or two, and will be disappointed when they can't.

There's a reason he's got the top comment now - several people clicked the
link and then felt the same way.

~~~
contextual
Thanks for your comment. A new sample has been generated.

------
ajiang
Can you provide a bit more detail? I'm curious, but the page doesn't really
give much more than the title & TBC.

Btw, I really like the payment structure. Lower minimum with a suggested
price, and easy refund processing.

~~~
contextual
INDOCTRINATOR shows you how to become obsessed over practically anything, in
order to gain mastery at a particular skill faster and get more done.

Think of it as switches in the mind you can flip on. These "switches" were
discovered with my own obsessive behaviours and from extensive hypnosis
training.

I should probably beef up the page to give more info - thanks for the input.

~~~
borplk
Hmm ... interesting. Speaking from personal experience I'm trying to find ways
to take a break from my obsessions, let alone reading a book that teaches me
how to become obsessed...

~~~
contextual
Right. This isn't for everyone. I've battled to escape obsessions too, and
it's not fun.

I should also add that some people unconsciously already know these hidden
'switches'. For example, they gaze into WarCraft, swoon, and realise they need
to stay away. This book helps people foster _healthy_ obsessions that give
them an advantage and make their lives better.

------
contextual
UPDATE: My initial price may have been a problem, so I lowered the price of
the book. It can now be purchased at a minimum price of only 99 cents.

Thanks again to everyone who commented and supported my work.

------
viggity
wow. a sales page with _zero_ consumable content making it to the front page.
this isn't what I come to HN for.

~~~
contextual
I wouldn't say that. There's a free chapter you can download and read.

